# hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

closest person wins a prize http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

196.8 ft/lbs
187 hp


----------



## GoFish (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

long shot but i am gonna go with 146.7 WHP
yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wooooooooooo
go pats


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Not sure how much boost your running,I know it's a NS charger.........but you do have a FMIC........But dyno's usually dissapoint...........I'll say

165hp
(doh,I clicked 150ish I didn't see I coulda added 165.......oh well)


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (TheGinMill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *me damnit* »_196.8 ft/lbs
187 hp

I am being overly kind, no need to crush Williams spirit yet, Ill do that on friday when I loose this bet due to betting waaaaaaay to high, BWAAAAAAhahahahahahahahaha

Ill go with 119 horse, if I help spin the wheels with my foot


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (TheGinMill)*

149whp


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (killa)*

1 hp
(yeah, I watch the price is right, I know how to play this game







)


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (killa)*

might be a good idea to let everyone know the specs on your motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then i will take a guess also.


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa, the turbo guy* »_149whp

Wut up Paul, thanks for al the help and info on the turbos man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

exactly how are we to GUESS correctly with no engine/setup info?
did I miss something here?
just give me 
#of inj.
rated flow of those injectors
running fuel pressure (RRPR or 'standard' fpr)

Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:33 PM 1-21-2004_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (Jefnes3)*

It really depends on the size of your rear wing and how many stickers you are running.....................and Altezza's & Sideskirts are an EASY 15+hp at the wheels.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (Holy Piston)*

I chose 165hp and 180 ft lbs.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (Cabby-Blitz)*

main hp adding mods
neuspeed charger
2.4" pulley
aquamist 2c
fmic (16x9x3)
quaife lsd (to put power to ground)
42 lb high impedance injectors
neuspeed rrfpr
tec2 stand alone
neuspeed cai
full headers and 2.5" TT borla exhaust


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i venture a guess of 185


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

173whp


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (bmorevdubb)*

Around or slightly less than 160 whp


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (sold on expense)*

i say 159 or 164whp


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_i say 159 or 164whp


I say 162.58 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by REMUS 13 at 3:53 PM 1-21-2004_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I will guess you HP... just give me your TQ # and what RPM you made it at


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

My quess 169 whp


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (martman45)*

How much boost?7 lbs i would say 200 crank with the standalone


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

175 is my guess. 

Much like many others i hoping to see more. 

The most i have gotten is 9whp per pound of boost. 9X12= 108. given the motor lets say 75-100. so 175-180 
man this is gonna get me in trouble. hahahahahh


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

I was wanting to say 175 too,but then I remembered my G60 on the dyno,working it's ass off at 15psi to do 175hp (and being one of the higher outputting G60's back then! hahaha) I had a much smaller less efficent IC though....who knows what it'll do........time will tell.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

If your on KTRs dyno, I say 143.8whp. Write that down








Lee


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

yeah, i'm expecting deflated #'s from ktr.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

150? come on people have alittle more faith than that. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (TheGinMill)*

159.7 whp


----------



## HSD-M3 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (Jeebs)*

You should bring it down here to CD performance in Fall River, MA. It costs $50 for an hour of pulls and you're allowed to tune. Tools available, wide band O2 reading, print outs... etc.
[email protected] - email me to set up an appointment.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (HSD-M3)*

dyno time changed to saturday at 1 pm.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (MicrobiologyNerd)*

same locale, or did you decide to go to CD performance in Fall River?


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: hittin the dyno on friday. guess my numbers (blubayou)*

Hes goin to tha rivaaahh. Whats down there, I hope a 248C


----------



## HSD-M3 (Jun 29, 2003)

DnyoJet 248c, who else is coming down?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (HSD-M3)*

anyone onsite who can tune the tec2 with me?


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Your numbers will not be enough. That is my guess.
You can try Lugnuts, he kind of knows TEC2 a little bit.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (TheDeer)*

lugnuts was cool enough to provide me with a custom base map to start. i owe him much


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

well i have been to C&D a few times, and their numbers seem to be a little low, no big deal to me because i have always used them so i can get a gauge of what the mods are adding to my stock numbers but i know a few people that have been elsewhere and then dynoed c&D to find out after adding a 3" turbo back exhaust and stage 3 clutch they lost 4 HP, 
Will, if the numbers seem low i wouldn't be dissapointed but im going to say 147whp on their machine, what are your stock numbers and where did you do it?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

my 1st run at ktr had 121 whp and 134 lb feet torque with my timing being off 2 teeth. i just wanted some numebrs to know where i stood and to measure a/f. now with timing corrected and all these new parts i'm dying to see my baby fly!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

meeting up with gin8122 in the morning to finish this sheeyat up!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

geterdun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

whats the prize going to be when I win? Also, do we need tq in our guesstimate to be considered? Hehe


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

i got 152hp with the charger and vafc2


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (NEAL31)*

156whp


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (skillton)*

I say between 150 and 165 if tuned right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_geterdun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bwaaaaaahahahahahahaha

Maaaa sister, has this HUGE mole. hahahahahaha


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

140


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (germanrox)*

so the verdict is ?? 165whp ??


----------



## TheGinMill (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_so the verdict is ?? 165whp ??

Car didnt get finished, he never made it down. Trying to finish up today


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (TheGinMill)*

need single wire bosch knock sensor. can get em off 88-92 golf/jetta. special order, no parts store has em in stock. auto zone will have one tuesday for me


----------

